# USB Hard Drive on VIP722



## johnasmith (Aug 17, 2008)

I called Dish this morning and paid $40 for them to activate my VIP722 USB port. I was told to wait 15 minites but I waited an hour before rebooting the 722. I then plugged in a 160 gig WD Passport. I left it for 3 hours listening to it going "click click" thinking it was being formatted. Realizing that was long enough I plugged it into my PC but it was still readable under Windows. In the 722 menu under Multimedia the USB box says "no USB device detected". Do I need to delete the existing format before plugging in the drive?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

John,

Is the WD passport powered from the USB port? If so, you can't use it that way. ALL external drives must have their own power supply.

Once you get the correct drive (or a power supply for the one you have) all you need to do is plug the drive in and you will be asked if you want to format it. It only takes a few minutes and then you will be able to use it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The Passport is a USB port powered drive. Won't work without a power supply.


----------



## johnasmith (Aug 17, 2008)

Quite right. I plugged it into a powered hub and it took off. However, I think the hub is slowing the data transfer since playback quality stinks. Looks like I will have to get a different drive. Thanks for the help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

johnasmith said:


> Quite right. I plugged it into a powered hub and it took off. However,* I think the hub is slowing the data transfer* since playback quality stinks. Looks like I will have to get a different drive. Thanks for the help.


Wheree is you get this ?

If you have one host and one device, what would be a factor to slow down your only one connection ?


----------

